# Fe, Fi, and self monitoring



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

result from entj, enfp subforums have:
enfp scoring middling
entj scoring middling to high.

if function is ranked by order, entjs would come after intps in the Fi placement, so it's npot a total break in theory, but it still weakens correlation.

more significant is Fe users with low scores.....


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Your score (11/25) indicates that you value staying true to yourself and are unwilling to modify your behavior just to get the approval of thers. You probably do not like to be the center of attention very often.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

10/25

I'd expect some strong, confident Fe users to have relatively low scores actually... though I guess I don't know. 

The experiment is only as good, though, as the accuracy of types on the whole of the participants... or rather your sensible confidence in the same. In that case, from my perspective, it looks a bit grim.


----------



## Hivernage (Mar 30, 2014)

Your score (11/25) indicates that you value staying true to yourself and are unwilling to modify your behavior just to get the approval of thers. You probably do not like to be the center of attention very often.

What I don't get is why high self-monitoring should go together with a willingness to be the centre of attention. Isn't it possible to be high in self-monitoring _and_ unwilling to be the centre of attention?


----------



## KristinaKiara (Jan 17, 2014)

*INFP*

Your score (6/25) indicates that you value staying true to yourself and are unwilling to modify your behavior just to get the approval of thers. You probably do not like to be the center of attention very often.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

Your score (8/25) indicates that you value staying true to yourself and are unwilling to modify your behavior just to get the approval of thers. You probably do not like to be the center of attention very often.


I wonder if people who are extraverted score higher. I don't think it has to correlate to F functions.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

*ENTP

**22/25*

Your score (22/25) indicates that you are a relatively high self monitor. You are willing to be the center of attention are sensitive to others reactions and will adjust your behavior to get positive reactions from others. 

You scored higher than 97.52% of them.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Your score (13/25) indicates that you are a relatively high self monitor. You are willing to be the center of attention are sensitive to others reactions and will adjust your behavior to get positive reactions from others.

You scored higher than 47.34% of them.


----------



## lupuus (Apr 20, 2014)

Your score (8/25) indicates that you value staying true to yourself and are unwilling to modify your behavior just to get the approval of thers. You probably do not like to be the center of attention very often. 

You scored higher than 12.78% of them.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Man i needed a test like this cause i was really undecided of Fi or Fe i thought that changing your persona depending the situation was an indicator of Fe, i was dumb cause the function has more characteristics i was not really giving importance to those others.

Your score (9/25) indicates that you value staying true to yourself and are unwilling to modify your behavior just to get the approval of thers. You probably do not like to be the center of attention very often. 

Below is a graph of how other people who have taken this test have scored. 










You scored higher than 18.04% of them.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Also i have a question, does seeking for outside responses is always a Fe behaviour?, for example, opinions from others on some work you've done even if it's just a way of satisfying your ego?
And if you have done something you believe it's "good" no matter what others say about it cause you know you're right, then would it be Fe if you ask opinions on it just to confirm your thoughts?


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Also i have a question, does seeking for outside responses is always a Fe behaviour?, for example, opinions from others on some work you've done even if it's just a way of satisfying your ego?
> And if you have done something you believe it's "good" no matter what others say about it cause you know you're right, then would it be Fe if you ask opinions on it just to confirm your thoughts?


If I ask someone's opinion, I ask because I want an honest assessment. If they are unhappy with the work, I want to know so I can improve it. I don't ask for confirmation. If I'm happy with it, nobody else can say something to convince me otherwise--and yeah, that's caused problems. ;-)


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

_Your score (7/25) indicates that you value staying true to yourself and are unwilling to modify your behavior just to get the approval of thers. You probably do not like to be the center of attention very often.

You scored higher than 8.59% of them._

What does this imply when it comes to Fi and Fe?

I actually am sensitive to others, but these questions, well, I can be sensitive to others _and _be my true self. That's because I am naturally a very sensitive person. The text is accurate as well though. I do not seek approval through modifying my behaviour just for the approval of others, I think. It's not easy for the to act like someone I am not anyway. I can't be a faker, it feels too awkward for me.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

so many things, for example if you feel inferior when you're hanging with highly intelligent nerds (in the hugable sense of that word, i like INTPs) and you don't talk too much cause you think they will dislike you or see you as dumb for their standards, then hiding your toughts / normal persona is a Fe behaviour? even if in normal circunstances you wouldn't act like that???
I act like this in some ocassions.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Your score (7/25) indicates that you value staying true to yourself and are unwilling to modify your behavior just to get the approval of thers. You probably do not like to be the center of attention very often.

Below is a graph of how other people who have taken this test have scored.

You scored higher than 8.59% of them.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

11/25.
INFP

I feel like I'm really aware of other people's reactions and expectations. I'm also a 4w5 Social on the Enneagram, so most of my awareness is centered around how I don't match up to "social norms or ideals." But, I guess that might be the difference between how functions operate. Anyone can be aware of cues, expressions, etc. but as an Fi-dom I find it really hard to adjust to them. My first response to this kind of situation to usually not respond--like just stay silent. The next response is withdraw, which happens when I'm emotionally hurt. In fact, it makes me angry that they exist at all because it sort of invalidates my "authentic" self. 

Like human lives have no inherent value. At that matter is how well you can match up to people's social expectations of gender, beauty, wealth, power, ethnicity, morality, etc. It's pretty gross when you think about it. Like, humans are so similar to other "social" animals like most apes and wolves--always competing amongst each other for status, sex, power , etc. Gross.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

Your score (12/25) indicates that you value staying true to yourself and are unwilling to modify your behavior just to get the approval of thers. You probably do not like to be the center of attention very often.


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun (May 19, 2012)

Fe- 17/25


----------



## Aleysia (Dec 31, 2012)

Fi-dom, 4/25.

Kind of makes me scared of Fe-doms, in the sense of things like... how would I ever know where I stand with them. >_>


----------



## Hivernage (Mar 30, 2014)

Most (dom and aux) Fe users that I know can be quite passive-aggressive, more so than Fi's. I guess it's because Fe's find it harder to express discontent and then the negative feelings just build up and explode, or are expressed indirectly. The Fi's that I know are more confrontational (when needed) and find it easier to just cut to the chase. It's just something I observed though, not sure if it applies to everyone. And both Fe and Fi have their pros and cons of course.


----------

